# French motorways costs ?



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I'm guessing there have been threads or posts in the past regarding the costs of sections of French Pay motorways - but I'll be %*%* if I can find them . . I tried doing a search "french peage charges?" but got several pages of 'hits' - none of them to do with my search query,
Anyone point me in the right direction /
I'm looking for Calais to Rouen / Rouen to Orleans / Orleans to Clermont Ferrand / C-Ferrand to Narbonne
Previous years I've done this on the non-pay roads but to save time I want to go the quickest roads [I've cut the route into sections to allow me to branch off to stopover nights at Aires
Ta :wink:

- Oh, and what 'class' are motorhomes - is it 4 ?


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Here you go

Tolls

Steve


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Cheers Steve
Perfecto ! . . Mucho Gras


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

and horses mouth

http://www.autoroutes.fr/index.htm?lang=en

8)


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

vicdicdoc said:


> - Oh, and what 'class' are motorhomes - is it 4 ?


Motorhomes are class 2, well they should be, but depending on height (if they are over 3 metres) they may try to charge you class 3 at automated toll booths.

That makes a big difference on cost so press the service button and argue :wink: :lol:

Useful site explaining classes etc:

http://www.autoroutes.fr/en/vehicle-classification.htm


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

vicdicdoc said:


> I'm guessing there have been threads or posts in the past regarding the costs of sections of French Pay motorways - but I'll be %*%* if I can find them . . I tried doing a search "french peage charges?" but got several pages of 'hits' - none of them to do with my search query,
> Anyone point me in the right direction /
> I'm looking for Calais to Rouen / Rouen to Orleans / Orleans to Clermont Ferrand / C-Ferrand to Narbonne
> Previous years I've done this on the non-pay roads but to save time I want to go the quickest roads [I've cut the route into sections to allow me to branch off to stopover nights at Aires
> ...


ViaMichelin is always good - http://tinyurl.com/Route-Calais-Narbonne

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

Just looked at the price for the Millau viaduct not what I paid 5 years ago.

I got charged €20 20c so dont go by the charges the AA state.

steve & ann. ---- teensvan


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

clianthus said:


> Motorhomes are class 2, well they should be, but depending on height (if they are over 3 metres) they may try to charge you class 3 at automated toll booths.
> 
> That makes a big difference on cost so press the service button and argue :wink: :lol:
> 
> ...


It states that


> Vehicle with GVW of more than 3.5 tonnes


 are Class 3. :?

And shows a picture of a m/home to make it clear it includes them.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I have a Hymer A class originally plated at 3500kgs, updated to 3850kgs and I have never been charged more than Class 2. Toll booth attendants sometimes look to the rear to see if I have more than one axle, think you will be charged Class 3 if you are a tag axle or over 3 metres in height.


----------



## TIM57 (Feb 11, 2012)

Use the manned booths, my Dethleffs Globetrotter 'Premium class' is just under 3.5t but is over 3m high, at automatic booths it was always charged at class 3, yet on manned booths always a class 2.
Also my Visa card wasn't always accepted (on un-manned booths), so just in case have a bit of cash.
Tim


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Thanks everyone !


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

It also depends on the operator and the company. Returning from Provence last year I was charged at three different rates Class II, Class III and Class IV. And yes I did try complaining but it's water off the proverbial duck's back :evil:


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi, Having been on the tolls this last week, I was charged Cat 4 most of the time with one kind operator charging me Cat 2 and it dose make a lot of difference..... all they seem to do is look at the height and the axels you have.... mind you I was able to get from Calias to the Spanish border in one day...... not the best idea but time mattered at the time.... comeing back I'll proberly use non toll roads for most of the time as I'll have plenty of time..... just my view...


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

http://franceautoroutes.free.fr/accueil.php

another page showing details of french highway money raising system

Jan


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

Why cant people stop winging about French Toll Autoroutes.
They are what they are, just make up your mind to pay or use other roads.

We generally avoid them but at times it is more convenient to use them.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

selstrom said:


> Why cant people stop winging about French Toll Autoroutes.
> They are what they are, just make up your mind to pay or use other roads.
> 
> We generally avoid them but at times it is more convenient to use them.


Why can't people ignore posts that they don't agree with, and have nothing useful to contribute? :wink:

The "winging" (sic) was not about the toll costs per se, but about being charged in the wrong class. At least get your facts right before insulting other members. 8O

Dave


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Hi,Can I just ask a question here? Keith (sprokit) posted the link to via michelin,I have used this route before but I now have an A class m/home and seem to remember somebody mention low bridges/tunnels that need to be avoided in Rouen.The via michelin route looks very confusing as it sends you into Rouen centre instead of going straight over the river and onto the E402,which is the route I have taken previously.I will be going that way in April and want to make sure I don't turn my saloon into a cabriolet,can anyone help?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

bigtree said:


> Hi,Can I just ask a question here? Keith (sprokit) posted the link to via michelin,I have used this route before but I now have an A class m/home and seem to remember somebody mention low bridges/tunnels that need to be avoided in Rouen.The via michelin route looks very confusing as it sends you into Rouen centre instead of going straight over the river and onto the E402,which is the route I have taken previously.I will be going that way in April and want to make sure I don't turn my saloon into a cabriolet,can anyone help?


The underpasses are alongside the river and are well signposted as being height limited. They have advance warning barriers hanging down so you don't attempt to go into the underpasses. They are easily avoided by using the overground route, but it will be a bit slower because you have to stop at the lights at intersections.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

I just ran through the route on street view and the route I have done previously looks ok,can't see any height barriers.Seems strange the via michelin route sends you into town then doubles back and along the D18e E402.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

bigtree said:


> I just ran through the route on street view and the route I have done previously looks ok,can't see any height barriers.Seems strange the via michelin route sends you into town then doubles back and along the D18e E402.


Hello Bigtree,

Via Michelin assumes that you are driving a car, as there is no option to change that category to anything bigger in their "options" drop down menu. 
I'll be using MS Autoroute 2010 for the route planning, and programming the corresponding GPS coordinates into the TomTom Truck, using the "avoid tolls" option.

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

At least Gazza has told how it is and what happens, I would guess his experience is same as mine has been, argue till you are blue in the face but the Gallic shrug is all you'll get, pay up and get over it. Don't use the toll routes is the best advise I can give, all those that have other experience / advice is. I guess based on a few years ago, they have tightened up procedures recently.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

javea said:


> I have a Hymer A class originally plated at 3500kgs, updated to 3850kgs and I have never been charged more than Class 2. Toll booth attendants sometimes look to the rear to see if I have more than one axle, think you will be charged Class 3 if you are a tag axle or over 3 metres in height.


It is true, that the charge for a MH over 3500Kg and/or over 3m in height is a class 3, however I have never been charged class 3, always class 2.

I have just completed a quick comparison from what I used to get charged down to Perpignan, €173.00.

I know go down via Millau, costs a lot less.


----------

